# Internal speakers not working - headphones working



## ritalee (Nov 11, 2009)

hi there,

i have an Asus F3Sv Notebook and, ironically, internal speakers are working in MacOs SnowLeopard and Linux Ubuntu, but not working in Windows 7 (Vista is the supported OS) ...

I have also had this problem in Windows XP

This notebook has an integrated Realtek ALC660-vd sound card...

Today, i have found that the problem seems to be related to windows thinking that the headphones are permanently plugged.. as the realtek utility show the connector as connected all the time.. i have tried to install diferent versions of the realtek driver but no luck... and asus is not going to released a versions for this notebook for windows 7

so, do you know any way of troubleshoot with this problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be able to get Win7 drivers from the Realtek website.


----------



## ritalee (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for replying,

yes, i have tried latest realtek drivers for win7 but the problem is the same: headphones/line out is working but no internal speakers sound...

any other ideas? i am suspecting of windows/codec thinking phones are plugged no matter if headphones are really plugged or not... but i don't know how to check if this is true... (the only clue is realtek utility showing the connector as connected but i don't know if this is the normal behaviour)

any orientation is welcome...thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You don't seem to be the only person with this same problem. It appears to be a driver issue. I don't know that there is anything that can be done aside from waiting for Asus or Realtek to release an updated driver.


----------



## ritalee (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm isolating the problem...

if realtek audio drivers are installed when i plug a mic in the mic jack a pop up window informs "you just plugged a device into the audio jack" and whe i unplug it a new windows appears informing about unplugged device...

but when i plug the headphones in the headphone jack NO pop up window appears

the headphone jack "sensor" is not working under Windows BUT it is working under Linux Ubuntu out of the box... windows just thinks that my headphones are always plugged

can i compare any config or log files between operating systems? 

today installed latest 2.37 realtek drivers but still the same issue... and this problem is happening with all versions that i have tested, starting 1.60 version (aprox.)

i think asus has configured the chipset/codec in a "unstandard" way so that realtek drivers cannot recognise nodes/routing?

i think linux alsa developers maybe could have some ideas about this problem...

ps: i'm a noob and english isn't obviously my first language...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The other posts that I've seen for this issue are the same as you. One user reported that there was an informational page in the setup that would should what devices are connected and it showed the headphone jack being used even when nothing was plugged into the jack.

So as I said, it's a common problem. It will work just fine in XP, Vista, or any other OS...but not in Win7. It's a driver issue.


----------

